# Searching for Sword Training



## Biomanz (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all. Total newbie here, but just now (the past few hours, literally) I've become fixated in learning how to wield a blade. I just want to find some instruction in my area in Davis or San Francisco, CA. I'm not interested in learning any flashy moves you see in TV and whatnot; just want to learn some combat skills perhaps using traditional Japanese styles. I've been Googling around all night but couldn't find anything nearby. It might be naive of me to say this, but I don't care too much about what style (Kendo, Aikido, etc) to get into - I was interested in Kenjutsu until I read somewhere that schools of that type are now rare. I just want some instruction and train on my own. Heck, in case I'm out of luck, how do those sword training videos sold online fare? Some instruction from observation is better than none I think? Anyway, if anyone could point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Biomanz, welcome to MT.    Can you tell us a little more about your MA background?

I would strongly recommend against you learning any type of sword arts from a video.  Sword work has many subtle hand movements and footwork that can only be learned by a real live instructor.  Trying to learn on your own will lead to more bad habits that will be tough to unlearn.  Not only that, you will not have a point of reference to determine how well your techniques are improving.

Have you tried using the dojo finder on e-Budo?  I know there are JSA schools in California; I just don't know where all of them are.  James Williams teaches Nami Ryu in [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Encinitas, California.  I don't know how close that is to San Francisco.

Okay, I also found this: San Francisco Aikikai.  They have Eishin Ryu classes at that dojo, along with Aikido.

I hope this helps.  Good luck with your search!  
[/FONT]


----------



## Charles Mahan (Aug 1, 2006)

You might be interested in Andrej Diamantstein-sensei's dojo in Berkley.  Diamantstein-sensei is a Rokudan Renshi in Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu Iaido and a student of Esaka Seigen-sensei(10th dan Vice President of the Zen Nippon Iaido Renmei).  MJER might be just what you are looking for.  I'd suggest dropping in to watch a class.  There is more information available at the following link:
http://www.iaido.org/iaido.html


----------



## Spencer Burns (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32145 is a pretty good list of sword schools in the bay area (other than kendo which can be found at http://www.nckf.org), with the one change that http://www.suigetsukan.org/ in Oakland is no longer affiliated with Shinkendo.  

You might also want to look at options in Sacramento.  At the least, there is a battojutsu school in Fair Oaks.  (See page 24 of http://www.carmichaelpark.com/06SActGuide.pdf
or http://www.newsreview.com/reno/Content?oid=oid%3A45826)  There is probably also Bujinkan somewhere.

Given your location, you would probably be best with a Sacramento school or the Aikido/Katori group in Napa unless you really have the motivation and commitment for a long drive on a regular basis.

I have a friend who is a a hapkido instructor in Davis who might be able to talk to you about other more local martial arts options as well.  PM me if you are interested in that.


----------



## Biomanz (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I narrowed my search down to the school in Sacramento and the BuRaiAn Dojo in San Francisco, thought the one is Sac has a heftier fee (I'm still a poor college student). Now to find a job and get car insurance


----------



## pstarr (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, please don't try to learn from a video.  I'm sure that San Francisco has a number of good iaido schools-


----------



## Charles Mahan (Aug 2, 2006)

BuRaiAn Dojo?


----------



## splice42 (Aug 2, 2006)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> BuRaiAn Dojo?



Suio Ryu iai kenpo under Brian Stokes and recognized by 15th soke Katsuse Yoshimitsu Kagehiro, I believe.

I know nothing about suio ryu, but no alarm bells for me here.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh ok.  That's a good dojo by all accounts.


----------

